# My first (real) bike! '06 Fuji Newest 2.0



## sgbdeals (May 1, 2006)

Hello everyone! I'm just about to purchase my first bike (picking it up tomorrow at noon). I decided on the Fuji Newest 2.0 (LINK) since I am new to cycling and want to make sure I am "dedicated" before purchasing something nicer...

From what I hear, the Fuji Newest is supposed to be a pretty good beginner bike...

My question is this. It appears that Fuji is installing the Shimano SORA shifters, SORA front derailleur and Tiagra rear derailleur as standard on the 2.0. Should I be too concerned about this? I think I got a pretty good deal from a LBS ($499) given that the retail is $700...

Since I am new, I may not know what I'm talking about; however, it doesn't seem like the SORA has gotten a lot of "rave" reviews on the few sites I have surfed over the past few days. Should I look into upgrading these?

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

congrats and enjoy your bike. i think the general sentiment you'll find among other threads with similar questions is this: 

"ride that thing until it falls apart. then decide what level you'd like to upgrade to"

if you want to buy more stuff...look into clipless pedals, shoes, shorts/bibs, etc. they will enhance your enjoyment factor more than that component switch. 

just $.02 that tends to flow around freely.


----------



## bmxracer2 (May 8, 2006)

*I agree.*

Congrats! I hope you enjoy it. I have worked in bike shops for about 10 years, and alot of people like you see the difference amon the bikes, and wonder what should i do. I always answer the same. Ride your bike, and enjoy it.If it pedals, and gets you to wear you want to go then it is doing its job. Like said above. Ride it till it falls apart(or till you need to replace your drive train). After you have ridden that much you know how you ride and what you want to do. If you go to almost any race, and look at the beginning, cat5 you will find a lot of first time racers on sora. If you have the itch to empty your pockets, get clipless pedals, and some good riding gear. Then get out and ride. Have fun, thats what it is all about.:thumbsup:


----------

